# Let's see your husqvarna



## stmonnat (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## little possum (Mar 16, 2012)

I dont have one 








Sold the 288 Lite, added another 288xp, and a 288 blue top. Have another 394 stuck somewhere...


----------



## deye223 (Mar 16, 2012)

*I only got one*






ported of course


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 16, 2012)

Too bad I gotta give it back to the BIL


----------



## farrell (Mar 16, 2012)

only have a couple...........


----------



## Big L (Mar 16, 2012)

*Husqvarna m. 20, 12 ga.*

The only HUSQVARNA I own ... at the moment


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 16, 2012)

<a href="http://s493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/?action=view&amp;current=002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/?action=view&amp;current=001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sunfish (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## paccity (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## expy (Mar 16, 2012)

Just like little possum and paccity , mine have a little blue mixed in with the orange.:cool2:


----------



## C SAW 090 (Mar 16, 2012)

*3 old huskys*

husky 44, 240se. L65 all runnersView attachment 229224


----------



## computeruser (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's my favorite Husky......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## MHouse1028 (Mar 16, 2012)

View attachment 229232
here's one of the husq's i have


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 16, 2012)

deye223 said:


> ported of course



...and bastarized!


----------



## 7hpjim (Mar 16, 2012)

here we go





and a few more plus some more stuffed in the box in the corner


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 16, 2012)

Just a few, see signature below.....


----------



## 7hpjim (Mar 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Just a few, se signature below.....



Kinda grow on ya!!


----------



## 7hpjim (Mar 16, 2012)

I think Im gonna get off here for a bit and go work on the 300th anniversary 281 that I got a box of parts for yesterday:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Just a few, see signature below.....



Lets see some pics of your saw


----------



## jimstihl (Mar 16, 2012)

*2101*





Oldie but still making chips.


----------



## stmonnat (Mar 16, 2012)

Some awesome pictures guys lets keep them rolling


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Nardoo (Mar 16, 2012)

Have a few, though they don't get as much use as my Poulans.:biggrin:




































Al.


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 16, 2012)

View attachment 229243


----------



## Nardoo (Mar 16, 2012)

A white top too.


----------



## milkman (Mar 16, 2012)

Been posted here before, does modified Huskys fit in this thread?


----------



## Man of $tihl (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Man of $tihl (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## sachsmo (Mar 16, 2012)

What are these Husqyarnas ye speak of?


----------



## luneburg (Mar 16, 2012)

*Still only one*

Not gotten around to getting another yet , yet i say ......


----------



## REJ2 (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/chainsaw/128175d1267904692-rsz_2husky365-2-jpg

It has the HD filter on it now


----------



## ale (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## joe25DA (Mar 16, 2012)

2101XP




61


----------



## MCW (Mar 16, 2012)

My old Snelling ported 390XPG (now owned by Darren as per previous photo in this thread)...






Even lizards like my newer Snelling ported Husky 390XP...










And my 3120 (I tried to unsuccessfully mate my little Echo with it)...


----------



## leeha (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't have many Huskys in my collection.
Here are two. First is a Husky model 90 the first
production Husky, made in 1959. Next is a 2100CD.

Lee


----------



## gmax (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll put it together if the loctite 518 ever cures :msp_unsure:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 16, 2012)

This exercise made me realize that I have virtually no pictures of any of my Huskys.

55:






66:






Another 55:


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Rounder (Mar 16, 2012)

The new daily driver
View attachment 229290


And the old war horse. Rebuilt and ported, just a toy now.


----------



## paccity (Mar 16, 2012)

here ya go sam.


----------



## paccity (Mar 16, 2012)

here ya go sam


----------



## CBeal34 (Mar 16, 2012)

346 & 262 xp


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## mdavlee (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## robfromaz1977 (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## little possum (Mar 16, 2012)

Im just saying.. I ate that 395^^ hahah


----------



## deye223 (Mar 17, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> ...and bastarized!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 17, 2012)

deye223 said:


>



Elasto start pull handle.......:biggrin:


----------



## deye223 (Mar 17, 2012)

well i didn't put it on the saw but i will say this it is better than any that husqvarna ever put on one


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 17, 2012)

Only have one Husky, a 385xp, 30"bar, great saw though.

















Gregg,


----------



## kent550 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## bezza1 (Mar 17, 2012)

ive got some 2101xp and 3x 394s


----------



## kent550 (Mar 17, 2012)

And my huskyboys


----------



## w8ye (Mar 17, 2012)

My 2008 357XP that was damaged in a felling accident before I owned it and now rebuilt.


----------



## Doug Fir (Mar 17, 2012)

kent550 said:


>



Herre Gud! Why can't we get those two little ones here?!? It almost enough to make me want to visit my relatives in Sweden and pick up a couple of saws. Since they are made in Sweden, they must be really cheap there as well. :msp_tongue: 

DF


----------



## A100HVA (Mar 17, 2012)

here's mine


----------



## homelitejim (Mar 17, 2012)

480CD
and returning to my stable




2100CD


----------



## 802climber (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## sawbones (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## SawTroll (Mar 17, 2012)

Doug Fir said:


> Herre Gud! Why can't we get those two little ones here?!? It almost enough to make me want to visit my relatives in Sweden and pick up a couple of saws. * Since they are made in Sweden, they must be really cheap there as well. * :msp_tongue:
> 
> DF



:cool2:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 17, 2012)

View attachment 229372
View attachment 229373
View attachment 229374
View attachment 229375
heres a 365 and a 372 i recently picked up


----------



## Snotrocket (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't laugh but here's my 235. I actually really like this saw and have cut a ton of firewood with it.


----------



## KUBOTA OWNER (Mar 19, 2012)

*359 353 346*

View attachment 229765
View attachment 229766


----------



## treeoperations (Mar 19, 2012)

my small collection.


----------



## michigander (Mar 19, 2012)

It doesn't look this good anymore, but still have it. Best enduro bike I ever had! In this picture it was only two days old and I decided to bring it inside to take a pic. It was February with about a foot of snow at the time. Luckily my mom and dad were in Florida!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## TK (Mar 19, 2012)

CBeal34 said:


> 346 & 262 xp



That is a great pair. Where in Maine are you?


----------



## CBeal34 (Mar 19, 2012)

TK said:


> That is a great pair. Where in Maine are you?



Near Wiscasset.
I've had the 346 for a couple years and bought the 262 new in 1990. I think it was the first year available here. Been happy with both saws.


----------



## Snotrocket (Mar 19, 2012)

CBeal34 said:


> Near Wiscasset.
> I've had the 346 for a couple years and bought the 262 new in 1990. I think it was the first year available here. Been happy with both saws.



You're very close to me. I live in Warren just north of Wiscasset.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 19, 2012)

michigander said:


> It doesn't look this good anymore, but still have it. Best enduro bike I ever had! In this picture it was only two days old and I decided to bring it inside to take a pic. It was February with about a foot of snow at the time. Luckily my mom and dad were in Florida!:hmm3grin2orange:



I bought the 250 (red tank) Husky in 73 and my brother bought the 450 Husky at the same time GREAT fun on those bikes


----------



## TK (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice nice I'm down near Scarborough. Jealous of that pair for sure, love to get my hands on a 262 dead or alive.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 19, 2012)

Heres a couple of the XPW.


----------



## aussie2 (Mar 20, 2012)

paccity said:


>



nice saws mate ,ive got a 61husky here with steel chain break what year u think it is ??


----------



## wyk (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 20, 2012)

Ugly and angry...


----------



## CBeal34 (Mar 20, 2012)

Snotrocket said:


> You're very close to me. I live in Warren just north of Wiscasset.



I went through Warren last week to pick up trap supplies. Nice area. Looks like you have a good pile of oak to split.


----------



## husq2100 (Mar 20, 2012)

A100HVA said:


> here's mine



Very nice William. How early is that 3120? Do you still have that special 262


----------



## CBeal34 (Mar 20, 2012)

TK said:


> Nice nice I'm down near Scarborough. Jealous of that pair for sure, love to get my hands on a 262 dead or alive.



I can understand why you'd want one, it's been a great saw. After posting the picture I located the manuals and original sales receipt. I bought it in 
October 1990 for $513 & its list price was $570. According to the 1990 Husqvarna brochure, the 262 & 3120 XP were new models that year. Hard to 
believe I've had it that long.


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's a couple of a ported 262XP I built for a friend and a couple more of my 61/268XP which is also ported and is my favorite midsized hotrod.



View attachment 230023




View attachment 230022




View attachment 230029




View attachment 230030


----------



## TK (Mar 20, 2012)

CBeal34 said:


> I can understand why you'd want one, it's been a great saw. After posting the picture I located the manuals and original sales receipt. I bought it in
> October 1990 for $513 & its list price was $570. According to the 1990 Husqvarna brochure, the 262 & 3120 XP were new models that year. Hard to
> believe I've had it that long.



That's even better, original owner since new for 22 years :msp_thumbup:



Cantdog said:


> Here's a couple of a ported 262XP I built for a friend and a couple more of my 61/268XP which is also ported and is my favorite midsized hotrod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's a good lookin pair. Muffler on the 262 is just plain evil looking


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 20, 2012)

TK said:


> That's even better, original owner since new for 22 years :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a good lookin pair. Muffler on the 262 is just plain evil looking



LOL Yep those are both ear protection saws!! That 262 muffler is either a "Walker" or Walker style clone I picked up off ebay out of BC......I told Birdie he didn't have to buy it... I would use it on my own 261/262XP conversion...but Birdie is definately a dual exhaust kinda guy and he had to have it. LOL!!! I hated to give him that saw...I put 5 tanks through it just to make sure it would stay together.....2 days later I get a call....it's Birdie...I'm like "Oh XXXX he's blown that thing to bits" but I answered and he was still laughing and slapping his knee...he said he cut the first 6 trees clear off the stump!!!!! He is no novice to the 262XP. That saw was built from the best parts of 4 262XPs he worn completely out!! (and a box of new stuff too)!!! LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 20, 2012)

.


----------



## TK (Mar 20, 2012)

Cantdog said:


> LOL Yep those are both ear protection saws!! That 262 muffler is either a "Walker" or Walker style clone I picked up off ebay out of BC......I told Birdie he didn't have to buy it... I would use it on my own 261/262XP conversion...but Birdie is definately a dual exhaust kinda guy and he had to have it. LOL!!! I hated to give him that saw...I put 5 tanks through it just to make sure it would stay together.....2 days later I get a call....it's Birdie...I'm like "Oh XXXX he's blown that thing to bits" but I answered and he was still laughing and slapping his knee...he said he cut the first 6 trees clear off the stump!!!!! He is no novice to the 262XP. That saw was built from the best parts of 4 262XPs he worn completely out!! (and a box of new stuff too)!!! LOLOL!!!!!



Wish I could braze or weld that stuff, looks awesome! And I'd have definitely #### a brick had I received the call as well :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 20, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> .




Nice ol' 281 Jack....don't tell me it's stock....LOL!!!


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 20, 2012)

TK said:


> Wish I could braze or weld that stuff, looks awesome! And I'd have definitely #### a brick had I received the call as well :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah me too..I'm and old school stick welder and have yet to master a wire feeder...when I get done my project will look like a hedghog!!!! I hate to say it but it's that ol dog...new tricks things I guess...LOL!!!


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 20, 2012)

Cantdog said:


> Nice ol' 281 Jack....don't tell me it's stock....LOL!!!




It's stock appearing! :msp_tongue:


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 20, 2012)

Another stock appearing saw built by Eric Copsey.








.


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 20, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> It's stock appearing! :msp_tongue:




Now how did I know???LOL!!!


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 20, 2012)

Some work saws.















.


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 20, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Another stock appearing saw built by Eric Copsey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'm kinda backwoods and haven't had much experience with Eric's saws...but after running your 2171 and Chucka's 372XPG...I gotta say it's worth whatever it costs..both those saws just run sweet.......Oh and I forgot to mention STRONG!!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## ale (Mar 20, 2012)

J.Walker could produce and sell a ton of Husqvarna calenders showing off his saws and photography abilities....
I'd buy one.


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 20, 2012)

ale said:


> J.Walker could produce and sell a ton of Husqvarna calenders showing off his saws and photography abilities....
> I'd buy one.



Me too....problem is he's got more nice saws than there are months....he does always get very sweet shots and all his saws are in very good shape......he even gave me an ol beat one and it was even in way good shape!!! LOL!!!


----------



## TK (Mar 20, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Another stock appearing saw built by Eric Copsey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the same one you had a vid of with 3-4 other guys cutting a couple of cookies off a tree down in da woods? That ran awesome 



Cantdog said:


> Yeah me too..I'm and old school stick welder and have yet to master a wire feeder...when I get done my project will look like a hedghog!!!! I hate to say it but it's that ol dog...new tricks things I guess...LOL!!!



HAHA ya welding is something I need to learn and quick!



Cantdog said:


> Well I'm kinda backwoods and haven't had much experience with Eric's saws...but after running your 2171 and Chucka's 372XPG...I gotta say it's worth whatever it costs..both those saws just run sweet.......Oh and I forgot to mention STRONG!!!!!LOL!!!



I can vouch for that! I ran the ChuckrXPW and Eric did my XPW top end on my 365. Unreal. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## husq2100 (Mar 20, 2012)

just some, the rest are in pieces getting cleaned and/or waiting on parts etc.....oh and time :help:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 20, 2012)

The day I brought my XPW home... (a couple years ago)


----------



## young (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## SawTroll (Mar 21, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> The day I brought my XPW home... (a couple years ago)



ave you discovered that it has no chain on it? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 21, 2012)

CBeal34 said:


> I can understand why you'd want one, it's been a great saw. After posting the picture I located the manuals and original sales receipt. I bought it in
> October 1990 for $513 & its list price was $570. According to the 1990 Husqvarna brochure, the 262 & 3120 XP were new models that year. Hard to
> believe I've had it that long.



The 262xp came out in 1989, but the first "catalog" year was 1990, as you said.

The 3120 shouldn't be new that year though, but it could of course have varied on different markets (often does)........


----------



## little possum (Mar 21, 2012)

Where are all the Univents? Somebody should gift me with one, so they can be well represented.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Cliff R (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's my old "workhorse", still running as good as the day it was purchased.....Cliff


----------



## Cliff R (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's my 181....


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## an?qus (Mar 21, 2012)

The 36, 235 and 44 are mine. The 44 has a 346OE piston. Cheeves just got that for me, but he knows I'm down with a bum paw so he's trying to usurp it. He doesn't fool me. He had to replace the beloved 44 he lost in a nasty divorce, but once these stitches are out, he'll have to pry it from my cold dead hands!! He loaned out my 23 about 5 years ago (but I know where it is) and some creep he loaned the 50 to tells his friend "He gave it to me."  No matter. He says he never liked it anyway.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 21, 2012)

anéqus said:


> ..... The 44 has a 346OEP/C. ......



I wonder how that works, as the stroke is different between those saws? :msp_confused:


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 21, 2012)

View attachment 230122
View attachment 230124


Just received a new to me Husky, thanks to a recent trade with a member here


----------



## an?qus (Mar 21, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I wonder how that works, as the stroke is different between those saws? :msp_confused:



Hey, Niko: How DO you know this stuff?? Specs aren't my thing. I certainly don't have your facility with the stroke on the saws I run. I just run'em! First off, I lied about it being a new cylinder. It's the stock cylinder Komatsuvarna cleaned up after it'd been straight gassed. Anyway, we just got this one from him, so he could fill you in on the details. The way I understand it, he machined down an early 346 piston, and finagled a Caber ring onto it, so I guess that makes up the difference. That's about as much as I know about it. It runs great and the price was right, so I won't lose any sleep over it either way. 

How ya doin'?? Good to let this stuff keep your mind off the hip!!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 21, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I wonder how that works, as the stroke is different between those saws? :msp_confused:



Yep, as you know Niko. I think its about .5mm if I remember correctly. The OE346 piston is the same 42mm bore, crown is just a little thicker. Machine about .050 off the crown, use a base gasket and you end up with .020 squish. Port timings is exactly the same.



Saw wasn't straight gassed either. The intake gasket failed and was sucking air. Found a picture of the cylinder






Beautiful eh?


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 21, 2012)

My first 346xp.








.


----------



## an?qus (Mar 21, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Yep, as you know Niko. I think its about .5mm if I remember correctly. The OE346 piston is the same 42mm bore, crown is just a little thicker. Machine about .050 off the crown, use a base gasket and you end up with .020 squish. Port timings is exactly the same.
> 
> Saw wasn't straight gassed either. The intake gasket failed and was sucking air. Found a picture of the cylinder
> 
> Beautiful eh?



Stellar! Thanks for jumping in there and bailin' me out. I hate gettin' my information third hand!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 21, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> ave you discovered that it has no chain on it? :msp_biggrin:



Just to save some weight Niko. Feeling a little ornery eh?


----------



## chrisoppie (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## w8ye (Mar 21, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> ave you discovered that it has no chain on it? :msp_biggrin:




I witnessed the 372XPW today and it indeed was sporting a chain.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 22, 2012)

anéqus said:


> Hey, Niko: How DO you know this stuff?? Specs aren't my thing. I certainly don't have your facility with the stroke on the saws I run. I just run'em! First off, I lied about it being a new cylinder. It's the stock cylinder Komatsuvarna cleaned up after it'd been straight gassed. Anyway, we just got this one from him, so he could fill you in on the details. The way I understand it, he machined down an early 346 piston, and finagled a Caber ring onto it, so I guess that makes up the difference. That's about as much as I know about it. It runs great and the price was right, so I won't lose any sleep over it either way.
> 
> How ya doin'?? Good to let this stuff keep your mind off the hip!!





komatsuvarna said:


> Yep, as you know Niko. I think its about .5mm if I remember correctly. The OE346 piston is the same 42mm bore, crown is just a little thicker. Machine about .050 off the crown, use a base gasket and you end up with .020 squish. Port timings is exactly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





anéqus said:


> Stellar! Thanks for jumping in there and bailin' me out. I hate gettin' my information third hand!



That's fine, and explains it - not a streight bolt on! :big_smile:

.5mm is correct.


----------



## TK (Mar 22, 2012)

Did not realize it was open port. Interesting.


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## A100HVA (Mar 22, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> Very nice William. How early is that 3120? Do you still have that special 262



here's a pic of serial number




yup i still got my russian style hva chainsaw


----------



## cheeves (Mar 22, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Yep, as you know Niko. I think its about .5mm if I remember correctly. The OE346 piston is the same 42mm bore, crown is just a little thicker. Machine about .050 off the crown, use a base gasket and you end up with .020 squish. Port timings is exactly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ain't Kiddin'. And to run it is even better! How did you clean it up? Acid, Drano, or honeing; or both? Whatever you did I'd like to learn your tecnique!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 22, 2012)

TK said:


> Did not realize it was open port. Interesting.



The 44 is open port, as far as I know. The 444 was closed port, and the pro version.


----------



## cheeves (Mar 22, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The 44 is open port, as far as I know. The 444 was closed port, and the pro version.


Niko, The 44 I lost had an orange top cover. I was under the impression at the time that it was the pro version. Same with the 61 and 162. I thought the white top cover was the non pro model. When I first ran Komatsuvarna's 44 I thought my old orange top revved higher. Could I be right. This saw isn't broken in either.


----------



## Angelos (Mar 24, 2012)

View attachment 230555
View attachment 230556


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 24, 2012)

Couple of mine.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 24, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Couple of mine.



i just gave 2 of those away couple weeks ago ,too far gone for me to fix ,were pretty complete but been sitting outside for years and locked up from rust


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Mar 24, 2012)

Small but effective.

View attachment 230593
View attachment 230594


The 42 was a neat find, want a 242 to compliment it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 24, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> i just gave 2 of those away couple weeks ago ,too far gone for me to fix ,were pretty complete but been sitting outside for years and locked up from rust


 Bummer, seen that before my buddies uncles has a whole pile of 044's. Wasting away oustside in the rain. We tried to talk him out of em years ago, he said no and piled em up outside. Oh well LOL!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 24, 2012)

cheeves said:


> Niko, The 44 I lost had an orange top cover. I was under the impression at the time that it was the pro version. Same with the 61 and 162. I thought the white top cover was the non pro model. When I first ran Komatsuvarna's 44 I thought my old orange top revved higher. Could I be right. This saw isn't broken in either.



The 44, 50 and the 61 never were pro models, but the color of the top covers changed with time, white - gray/black - orange, in that order. The specs also changed a bit through the years.

The 162 was a pro model, and always had an orange top cover at the time when the "rancher"/"practica" saws had a white one. :msp_wink:


----------



## dmlefevre (Mar 24, 2012)

Husqy 390 xpg - 2008 model but new to me. Just put the 24" gb bar on it with a Stihl chain. Heated handles are neat, but take forever to heat up...







Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deye223 (Mar 24, 2012)

dmlefevre said:


> Husqy 390 xpg - 2008 model but new to me. Just put the 24" gb bar on it with a Stihl chain. Heated handles are neat, but take forever to heat up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where did you get your rear handle/tank mine is also a different color


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 24, 2012)

dieseldirt said:


>



Please tell me you actually found these in the trash? I love the trash picked saws!


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 24, 2012)

*Husqvarna 61*


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2012)

Here they is, 365 special and a 395XP  That 395 is a pic Ho 





















There's a 346XP and a 372XP in there that stopped in for the feed :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dmlefevre (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't know, bought used from a local saw shop. Trades 2 saws and some $ for it. Has a new muffler, carb, coil.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's my 359, don't have any "shelf" pictures of her.

She be a worker and gets thrown in everytime we make wood. (she will run with alot of "stock" 70cc saws)


----------



## roncoinc (Mar 25, 2012)

Only pic i have of more than one together,will have to get the other six or seven or eight or nine in there some day.


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 25, 2012)

geesh! all i see is these big saws! nobody have any small stuff?
here, i'll go first! husky 33 muff modded.









'tiss a 346 eater!:jester:


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## joe25DA (Mar 25, 2012)

roncoinc said:


> Only pic i have of more than one together,will have to get the other six or seven or eight or nine in there some day.



Nice saws Ron.


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 25, 2012)

sachsmo said:


>



2101xp?


----------



## paccity (Mar 25, 2012)

think i need a little longer b&c.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 25, 2012)

Great slab of wood Fraser, and sweet ass picture!


----------



## roncoinc (Mar 25, 2012)

394







five projects waiting for parts.


----------



## wyk (Mar 25, 2012)

Let me try again here:


----------



## turtle561 (Mar 25, 2012)

*spout /*

sachmo- tell me this is the spout off an oil can opener....i love it lol


----------



## gmax (Mar 26, 2012)

gmax said:


> I'll put it together if the loctite 518 ever cures :msp_unsure:



The little husky lives again, I'll fix what my dealer wont :hmm3grin2orange:

[video=youtube;-Ho3DW1VQxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ho3DW1VQxw[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 26, 2012)

deye223 said:


> where did you get your rear handle/tank mine is also a different color



Jonse*red* maybe?

That has happened before, on used saws.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Jonse*red* maybe?
> 
> That has happened before, on used saws.



are there parts from the red country or sweden


----------



## upstateny (Mar 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Jonse*red* maybe?
> 
> That has happened before, on used saws.



Ive had a few of the 372's with the "lightweight tank" that was simply cheaper/thinner plastic, and the gas would change the color of the tanks, the older 371 tanks didnt seem to have an issue with the color change.


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 26, 2012)

joe25DA said:


> 2101xp?





Nope,
2100
2100
1100 (in that order)

Don't think the XP was anything more than an extra sticker. (and better antivibe)

That first 2100 with the low profile filter got some lovin' when it lived on the West coast.

How can you go wrong with 6 cubes? The 1100 is a stout saw, only thing it lacks is the manual oiler.


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 26, 2012)

turtle561 said:


> sachmo- tell me this is the spout off an oil can opener....i love it lol



Kind of looks like it eh? You are showing your age talking oil spouts (ha, ha)

Actually it's brass shim silver soldered to a stainless plate (can always put in back original if I want)

It was suppose to look like an old Max Wedge scoop from the early '60s.

Ended up looking like daffy ducks beak. (edit duck bill)


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 26, 2012)

View attachment 230962


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

upstateny said:


> Ive had a few of the 372's with the "lightweight tank" that was simply cheaper/thinner plastic, and the gas would change the color of the tanks, the older 371 tanks didnt seem to have an issue with the color change.



Are you sure that observation isn't really about the 372 tanks that were supposed to be transparent?


----------



## splitpost (Mar 27, 2012)

this husky sucks


----------



## upstateny (Mar 27, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Are you sure that observation isn't really about the 372 tanks that were supposed to be transparent?



I knew I was missing something! I do remember them being advertised as transparent so the operator knew how much fuel he had (its too hard to look in the tank). 

I know a few guys that have had issues with the seam coming apart and leaking fuel, in fact I have one in a box of parts thats there because of that issue.

I believe that they changed the tanks after a while and went back to heavier tanks on at least the new Xtorq's if not some of the older ones also?


----------



## paccity (Mar 27, 2012)

took care of the b&c issue .:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, That's a lot of fine lookin Huskies. May as well add the 268 I put together from a box of parts a friend gave me. Just had to add a piston and some elbow grease to clean off and clearcoat the exterior. Since this photo I've replaced the starter cover and added a 24" bar.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## aducomb (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's two that I just got for my birthday!

Brand new 346xp
View attachment 231163

 
Project 350 I'm working on now
View attachment 231164


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 28, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


>



Didn't know they made chippers that small!


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 28, 2012)

Sure are some nice Huskys here

Check this out 

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/197165.htm


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 28, 2012)

View attachment 231290
View attachment 231291
View attachment 231292
View attachment 231293


Just some husky pics..the 2100 i no longer have i sold it and replaced it with my modded 395. The 372 is the one i run at work..but look at my signature you'll see how many huskys i got. Favorite saw goes to a modded 385xp or 390xp.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 28, 2012)

.









.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## SawTroll (Mar 29, 2012)

wyk said:


> Let me try again here:



My father had one of those for a while (I believe the same holster as well). Totally impossible to shoot well with one-handed, because of the "wippy" rear heavy balance - but a cool item for a collection! :cool2:


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 30, 2012)

Not much that can't be done with these two....especially after Randy had his way with the 372 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 30, 2012)

My dad picked up a 3 digit German Luger on Normandy. In Pittsburgh growing up, every kid on the block played with war souvenirs in the street. The garbageman tried taking it from me and I never brought it outside again. My dad gave it to his brother, when we moved to NY, who sold it. 

I would get shot playing with it now. It's incredible how differently we were raised as opposed to the world now. It was like everyone was asleep at the wheel. I sure had fun, though.

Here's my little friend:






My first Pic attempt is tiny. Hmmm...


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 30, 2012)

Now it's a bit large...lol. I get it though.


----------



## tmarsh (Mar 31, 2012)

My saws: the 576 XPAT, and the now very neglected 455 Rancher. 






My rifle: sporterised Husqvarna M38 in 6.5 x 55 Swedish calibre, slick action, lovely to shoot and a lot more accurate than the guy shooting it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 31, 2012)

How do I get the pictures to show up? Sorry this has been asked 100's of times, but I can't find a thread with guidance since the site changed.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## dancan (Mar 31, 2012)

There's one in there somewhere .







And one for sure .


----------



## IthacaMan (Mar 31, 2012)

I only have one Husky saw so far,,,,


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 31, 2012)

One more


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 31, 2012)

Gonna port that Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Gonna port that Randy?



Gonna run it on methane...........eat more beans!!!!!!!! :msp_tongue:


How's that 372 running?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Gonna run it on methane...........eat more beans!!!!!!!! :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> How's that 372 running?



Hire DSS, cows make a lot of methane! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Gonna run it on methane...........eat more beans!!!!!!!! :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> How's that 372 running?



Like a scalded dog! My only complaint is I haven't been able to cut much with it (farm I cut on has basically been under water since last fall).

Pulled the muffler last night to have a peak....... that's some darn nice work you did!


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 2, 2012)

.


----------



## stmonnat (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's keep this thread going these saws are awesome


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 2, 2012)

tmarsh said:


> My saws: the 576 XPAT, and the now very neglected 455 Rancher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those 6.5 swedes are serious tack drivers , and oh so fun to shoot !!!


----------



## sawbones (Apr 2, 2012)

Back in 97 I went to the local hardware store and picked out the bigest-baddest whacker they had to sell. 








Here's my little shocker. :msp_w00t:


----------



## millpro (Apr 6, 2012)

*saws*

Here are a few pics of my saws . I do love husky saws.


----------



## millpro (Apr 6, 2012)

*saws*

I ported the 365 and mm it. It is a torqueeee lil feller. I also ported the 257 and converted it to a 262xp. The 261 also has the 262xp conversion and a MM. They all run great and I am thinking of bringing them to the tennessee gtg and seeing what I have against some of the great saw builders on this site. Probably don't have a chance but like to see if im headed n the rite direction.


----------



## hazmat5760 (Apr 6, 2012)

288. Not sure on the year. Got it on ebay from a guy in Canada last year. Rebuilt the carb the other day and she runs like a dream now.  Oh, I pissed the stihl guy off yesterday asking for a chain for my saw. 


















May be time for a new muffler.


----------



## w8ye (Apr 6, 2012)

Braze a thin wall pipe in the hole?


----------



## hazmat5760 (Apr 6, 2012)

w8ye said:


> Braze a thin wall pipe in the hole?


Tis a thought!


----------



## jockeydeuce (Apr 7, 2012)

Just finished this 288xp......Love these saws!!!


----------



## millpro (Apr 7, 2012)

jockeydeuce said:


> Just finished this 288xp......Love these saws!!!



Haven't ran one yet. Thinking if I can find a fixer up it might be my next project. Good looking saw


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 7, 2012)

picked this 2100 out of a bin for $3 but she needs a little work.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 7, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> .



Great handling little thing! :cool2:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## husq2100 (Apr 7, 2012)

^^^^ Ouch Al! 

HomeliteJim: I spot a thin ring piston :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 7, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> ^^^^ Ouch Al!



Yeah Serg, a little spit and polish and she runs good till this day! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## husq2100 (Apr 7, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Yeah Serg, a little spit and polish and she runs good till this day! :msp_thumbsup:



did you rebuild it or was it FUBAR?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 7, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> did you rebuild it or was it FUBAR?



Reglued the tank, a few parts here and there, a BB kit, (yeah Chinga! :taped and away she goes!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zxkNrVgxVqY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 7, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Reglued the tank, a few parts here and there, a BB kit, (yeah Chinga! :taped and away she goes!
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zxkNrVgxVqY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



OMG ! 

Al's sporting PPE :jawdrop:






:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## husq2100 (Apr 7, 2012)

good stuff, though I personaly would not have gone that slug and jug, but its running which is the main thing. I only took a glimpse at it and thought for some reason it was a 3120....


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 7, 2012)

tdi-rick said:


> OMG !
> 
> Al's sporting PPE :jawdrop:
> 
> ...




Yeah don't blink Ricksta!


----------



## angelo c (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm a good Christian Man....only my wife and Doctor see my "husky"...


----------



## deye223 (Apr 7, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Reglued the tank, a few parts here and there, a BB kit, (yeah Chinga! :taped and away she goes!
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zxkNrVgxVqY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



bugger that al 
that saw will get you on the spliter to quick


----------



## Rounder (Apr 7, 2012)

Picked up another little one this morning.

View attachment 232625


View attachment 232626


View attachment 232627


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Apr 7, 2012)

deye223 said:


> bugger that al
> that saw will get you on the spliter to quick



Didn't split it Daz, it went from the ute to the customer.


----------



## Fred Wright (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, we're small time over here. 

Here's a snapshot of our 353 before I did away with the E-Tech nonsense. Replaced the cat muffler with a non-cat from Bailey's and richened up the carb a tad. I've laid in over 7 cord since we bought it last summer. It hasn't missed a day's work yet.

The only thing E-Tech about it is the green fuel cap and the decal.


----------



## sawfun9 (Apr 7, 2012)

View attachment 232669


----------



## ndlawrence (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's my Stumpbroke 359


----------



## sawfun9 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry, I meant to say that's my trio of huskys.


----------



## ndlawrence (Apr 7, 2012)

sawfun9 said:


>



Here's your pics.


----------



## deye223 (Apr 8, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Didn't split it Daz, it went from the ute to the customer.



there the ones i give a gold rating


----------



## NHlocal (Apr 8, 2012)

*Got Huskys.....?*

I've got two,...and I got the CAD virus BAD!!! :help::help::help::drool:
2005 362xp special




2003 385xp





Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Blazin (Apr 8, 2012)

Dang, some of you guys must wax your saws


----------



## brokenbudget (Apr 8, 2012)

Blazin said:


> Dang, some of you guys must wax your saws



nah! just take em into the shower with you at the end of the day:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blazin (Apr 8, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> nah! just take em into the shower with you at the end of the day:hmm3grin2orange:



Take the chain off first though!


----------



## brokenbudget (Apr 8, 2012)

Blazin said:


> Take the chain off first though!



why?:confused2:
don't like chains?:hmm3grin2orange: what about whips?
some sexaaay leather and studs ooooooohh!


----------



## Blazin (Apr 8, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> why?:confused2:
> don't like chains?:hmm3grin2orange: what about whips?
> some sexaaay leather and studs ooooooohh!



somethin bout a sharp chain in the shower is....ummm.... skeery! :msp_scared:


----------



## NHlocal (Apr 8, 2012)

Blazin said:


> Dang, some of you guys must wax your saws


Ayuh, and don't forget daily flossing and brushing.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 8, 2012)

Here is my grandson cleaning "Big Stud" aka Husky 385XP


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## C SAW 090 (Apr 24, 2012)

I just got these 2 huskys for 200 bucks, They both run and work great. I do have to fix a couple things on the 262,but I still think it was worth it! I had a 262 before and sold it, that was dumb!! Ive been kicking myself ever sence. Gonna try to get a big newer husky next, Mabey a 395 385 lots of guys seem to like those saws.


----------



## C SAW 090 (Apr 24, 2012)

Whats with the blue top huskys? Are they off a husky clone or aftermarket parts or did they come like that?


----------



## r&r (Apr 24, 2012)

Two Husky's

<a href="http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i373/redcard1236/?action=view&amp;current=2011-03-09175243.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i373/redcard1236/2011-03-09175243.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>

<a href="http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i373/redcard1236/?action=view&amp;current=2012-02-20075423.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i373/redcard1236/2012-02-20075423.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*a few of mine...*

View attachment 235403


----------



## Denis Gionet (Apr 24, 2012)

cat-face timber said:


> View attachment 230122
> View attachment 230124
> 
> 
> Just received a new to me Husky, thanks to a recent trade with a member here



Almost looks like a predecessor to the 435..... same cc's - 41 ?


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 24, 2012)

.


----------



## paccity (Apr 24, 2012)

C SAW 090 said:


> Whats with the blue top huskys? Are they off a husky clone or aftermarket parts or did they come like that?



period aftermarket with a k&n filter.


----------



## Denis Gionet (Apr 24, 2012)

It's a baby saw, a big saw wanna-be..... but it does what I need it to do.... 435 circa 2011.... lol !

Apr 22, 2012 3:16pm | Facebook


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 24, 2012)

View attachment 235429


My 372 XPW


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 24, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> View attachment 235429
> 
> 
> My 372 XPW



Those XP-dubs are where its at! I keep mine mated with a 20" bar w/ RSC.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 24, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Those XP-dubs are where its at! I keep mine mated with a 20" bar w/ RSC.



That ones wearin a brand new 32" windsor I picked up for 32 bucks at the local saw shop. Couldn't beat the price and windsor is a nice bar. Full skip chisel. the handle bars were broke where the wraps meet so had to bend the handles a bit and had my dad weld em up for me.


----------



## roncoinc (Apr 24, 2012)

*372 custom*

75cc ported.
redone carb with 395 air filter.
silver hamertex side covers with gold colored screws and green caps.







clutch cover is silver hamertex.
dual port modded muffler.






Saw was run over by a skidder.
thus new brake flag,handlebar....side covers were so bad needed the hammered paint to cover the mess and it did nicely.


----------



## joe25DA (Apr 24, 2012)

roncoinc said:


> 75cc ported.
> redone carb with 395 air filter.
> silver hamertex side covers with gold colored screws and green caps.
> 
> ...


 
Bad a$$ saw Ron. Im trying to expand my Husky collection.


----------



## roncoinc (Apr 24, 2012)

joe25DA said:


> Bad a$$ saw Ron. Im trying to expand my Husky collection.



Hey Piason !!
Wish i hadda known,,been getting rid of a few of them,not much left now 
only keeping 7 or 8 of em..


----------



## Job Corps Tree (May 4, 2012)

View attachment 236884
Bought this 298 XP new 1986 with 1984 paperwork $646.00 28" bar and still working it. It has been up to 48" bar, I have had to Climb with it, use it from Bucket trucks, going to remove dead Elm woth it this weekend, tried to make pic bigger


----------



## epalmerson (May 4, 2012)

ndlawrence said:


> Here's my Stumpbroke 359





ndlawrence, just wondering where you got the full wrap set up for your 359? Is that something that husky offers or some thing you made or adapted?

Thanks


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 4, 2012)

that looks like a prosafty brand handle ,i have one on my xpw ,they are a little more rugged than the oem ones


actually looks like an oem husky now i look closer


----------



## stmonnat (May 9, 2012)

My new 390


----------



## homelitejim (May 9, 2012)

picked these up at the scrap, 2 288's, 1 266, and a Jonsered 670 super.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (May 9, 2012)

View attachment 237681

My Sling'r 372xpw.


----------



## Teotwawki (May 10, 2012)

I'll play...

The 365 Special...





In order, 36, 365 Special, Rancher 50


----------



## carym2a (May 15, 2012)

View attachment 238462
View attachment 238469
View attachment 238474


Just needed to get the gals some air.


----------



## woodyman (May 16, 2012)

My old 480CD.


----------



## SawTroll (May 16, 2012)

Teotwawki said:


> I'll play...
> 
> The 365 Special...
> 
> ...



I like those low air filter covers! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## woodyman (May 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I like those low air filter covers! :msp_biggrin:


Why?Those make your saw look smaller and less sexy.Don't this look sexy with its top off:msp_w00t:


----------



## In The Weeds (May 16, 2012)

Took these the day I brought her home while the paint was still fresh :smile2:. Not like me to take pictures of my stuff but I was pretty excited lol.


----------



## woodyman (May 16, 2012)

In The Weeds said:


> Took these the day I brought her home while the paint was still fresh :smile2:. Not like me to take pictures of my stuff but I was pretty excited lol.


I would have been excited.


----------



## carym2a (May 16, 2012)

In The Weeds said:


> Took these the day I brought her home while the paint was still fresh :smile2:. Not like me to take pictures of my stuff but I was pretty excited lol.



A new virgin, Take it off, Take it off!!!!:msp_razz:


----------



## SawTroll (May 16, 2012)

woodyman said:


> Why?Those make your saw look smaller and less sexy.Don't this look sexy with its top off:msp_w00t:



No, and the HD setup mostly isn't needed.


----------



## woodyman (May 16, 2012)

SawTroll,I thought you had a better eye than that.
I know this one is sexy.Just took pics of it and can't sit down yet:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish (May 16, 2012)

I'm with SawTroll on the low top. :msp_thumbsup:






But had no choice on this one. Love this saw!


----------



## SawTroll (May 16, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I'm with SawTroll on the low top. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the low top version of the 562xp too, the 560xp - but you surely know that....


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 16, 2012)

hi-top for me , better to check for blockage ,the flat top ,cant see the bottom of the filter View attachment 238524
View attachment 238525
View attachment 238526


----------



## SawTroll (May 16, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> hi-top for me , better to check for blockage ,the flat top ,cant see the bottom of the filter View attachment 238524
> View attachment 238525
> View attachment 238526



Your problem! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Your problem! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



i didnt like the astetics of the hi top at first but it grew on me when i saw the filter was shaped like a stihl oval


----------



## Jess562xp (May 16, 2012)

carym2a said:


> View attachment 238462
> View attachment 238469
> View attachment 238474
> 
> ...



Where did you get the spikes in the 272? Can we get some more pictures?


----------



## homelitejim (May 16, 2012)

Picked these up at the scrap for $17. All three will run, just have to get a few parts, mostly plastic.





here is the Husky.


----------



## TK (May 16, 2012)

I suppose I'll post in here.


----------



## woodyman (May 17, 2012)

All Husky 44's all runners.One is sold now and one I blew up and two I still have.All muffer modded and mildly ported.


----------



## woodyman (May 17, 2012)

371xp&NE346xp&dog(not a Husky).


----------



## woodyman (May 17, 2012)

A 336 Husky.




A 141 Husky.


----------



## KiwiOilBoiler (May 17, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


>



Mom, i dont feel so good....


----------



## woodyman (May 17, 2012)

A BIG DOG 359 Husky.


----------



## woodyman (May 17, 2012)

A 266SE Husky.


----------



## SawTroll (May 17, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


>



Has Gypo visited you in Australia?


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)




----------



## chrisoppie (May 17, 2012)

Brad, what the hell is that? A supercharger top end??


----------



## stinkbait (May 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;CztsdfDVavE]http://youtu.be/CztsdfDVavE[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

chrisoppie said:


> Brad, what the hell is that? A supercharger top end??



It's a 2-piece head on a 390XP. A pipe's being built for it now. Can't wait to see this project come together.


----------



## chrisoppie (May 17, 2012)

Wow Thats cool looking. I take it that's not an oem part then?


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

chrisoppie said:


> Wow Thats cool looking. I take it that's not an oem part then?



No, it's not. They have to be custom made.


----------



## woodyman (May 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


>


I am guessing that saw won't be a work saw.


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

woodyman said:


> I am guessing that saw won't be a work saw.



It'll be a gas saw, so it could be with a muffler. With the pipe, it would likely overheat.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 17, 2012)

Sold due to giving up racing and family commitments. Plus I just couldnt operate it fast enough to be competitive. 

Cliff Helsel built 3120 with stroked crank. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Teotwawki (May 17, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Sold due to giving up racing and family commitments. Plus I just couldnt operate it fast enough to be competitive.
> 
> Cliff Helsel built 3120 with stroked crank. :msp_thumbsup:



Why is the recoil handle so high up? What's the advantage? Cool saw though!


----------



## Teotwawki (May 17, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I'm with SawTroll on the low top. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> But had no choice on this one. Love this saw!



Did yours come with the Techlite? Too bad they don't sell these in Canada yet!!


----------



## Bluefish (May 17, 2012)

I believe SunFish had that added on at a premium. That is a sweeet looking saw!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 17, 2012)

Teotwawki said:


> Why is the recoil handle so high up? What's the advantage? Cool saw though!



Cold start racing. Saw is on the ground not running. Your hands are on the cant. At go you reach down start as fast as you can and hit the wood to make 3cuts.

Builders sons racing each other 2012

[video=youtube;EW4LdeVerfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW4LdeVerfQ&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## sunfish (May 17, 2012)

Teotwawki said:


> Did yours come with the Techlite? Too bad they don't sell these in Canada yet!!





Bluefish said:


> I believe SunFish had that added on at a premium. That is a sweeet looking saw!



Yep, I asked the dealer for the Tech-Lite. Very Nice bar!!!


----------



## carym2a (May 18, 2012)

Jess562xp said:


> Where did you get the spikes in the 272? Can we get some more pictures?



394 spikes, it bolted up on the bottom bolt fine but the top needed a short tab about an inch long to reach the mount if you want to mount it straight up and down:msp_thumbsup:

I'll get some better pictures to show the parts.

Cary


----------



## palbin (May 18, 2012)

Looks pretty much the same all of them - just different weights 
and sizes  . Here are seven such. (Looking like sevenlings ... .)

View attachment 238668


----------



## In The Weeds (May 18, 2012)

palbin said:


> Looks pretty much the same all of them - just different weights
> and sizes  . Here are seven such. (Looking like sevenlings ... .)
> 
> View attachment 238668



You've got a whole litter!


----------



## J.Walker (May 18, 2012)

palbin said:


> Looks pretty much the same all of them - just different weights
> and sizes  . Here are seven such. (Looking like sevenlings ... .)
> 
> View attachment 238668




You have some nice saws!

Tell us more about what you have.


----------



## J.Walker (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It's a 2-piece head on a 390XP. A pipe's being built for it now. Can't wait to see this project come together.




In time for the OHio GTG ?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (May 18, 2012)

I take it you like Huskies.


----------



## SawTroll (May 18, 2012)

Teotwawki said:


> Did yours come with the Techlite? Too bad they don't sell these in Canada yet!!





Bluefish said:


> I believe SunFish had that added on at a premium. That is a sweeet looking saw!



He has!

The Husky website claim it is more rigid than the Powermatch here - that may be true, but I sort of doubt it really can take as much abuse, with an aluminum centre laminate.....

Btw, they are made in Norway - and both "space age" glued and riveted.


----------



## SawTroll (May 18, 2012)

Btw, I would have bought a TechLite as soon as they made a small mount 18 or 20" one - but have no use for the large mount ones that currently are offered. :msp_mad:


----------



## SierraWoodsman (May 19, 2012)

*Small mount Tech-lite*



SawTroll said:


> Btw, I would have bought a TechLite as soon as they made a small mount 18 or 20" one - but have no use for the large mount ones that currently are offered. :msp_mad:



Hey ST, Do you know if Husqvarna plans on offering the tech-lite in the small mount config?


----------



## SawTroll (May 19, 2012)

SierraWoodsman said:


> Hey ST, Do you know if Husqvarna plans on offering the tech-lite in the small mount config?



They sort of do - but only "arborist bars" in 3/8" lo-pro, and those are not RSN bars.

They did not admit that there will be more options when I asked, but nothing will surprice me....:msp_confused:


----------



## carym2a (May 19, 2012)

In The Weeds said:


> You've got a whole litter!



keep it down the pup's are sleeping


----------



## cary911 (Aug 2, 2012)

365


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 2, 2012)

395xp


----------



## deye223 (Aug 14, 2012)

and another one


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 14, 2012)

Heres my most recent one-371XP.View attachment 248546
View attachment 248547


----------



## gmax (Aug 14, 2012)

I only have one husky, a 359


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 14, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Heres my most recent one-371XP.View attachment 248546
> View attachment 248547



Its a pity it is contaminated by that Chinese bar.....:msp_scared:


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 15, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Its a pity it is contaminated by that Chinese bar.....:msp_scared:



Yes, I agree with ya on that one. I have a 24'' Carlton and a 20'' Total Super Bar for it and should get some pics of it wearing those. That way I wouldnt lose any respect from my AS brethren.

Ron


----------



## young (Aug 15, 2012)

which i no longer own =(


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 15, 2012)

Since showing pics of saws we no longer own. :msp_biggrin: I can be all over that. :msp_lol:














Still have these 2. OE 362xp in small mount on left. Just finished 372 on right.








Still own the 346xpg and let the 262xp go. Just didnt live up to all the hype IMHO.


----------



## malk315 (Aug 15, 2012)

Original owner of 262xp bought new in 1991 or maybe 1992 -- have original sales receipt somewhere at home! Wearing 20" bar, 3/8" 0.058, 7 pin rim sprocket
Just bought the 372xp (x-torq) back in June. Wearing 24" bar, 3/8" 0.058, 7 pin rim sprocket. Only bummer is the 262XP bar is a different mount than 372 otherwise I'd try out the 20" bar on the 372 for firewood or whatever.


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 15, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Since showing pics of saws we no longer own. :msp_biggrin: I can be all over that. :msp_lol:
> 
> 
> Still have these 2. OE 362xp in small mount on left. Just finished 372 on right.
> ...




Nice saws, 
I may have posted this up before??, 362xp I bought in '05, OE except for the 24" b/c.....


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 5, 2012)

Just what I was looking for a 362xp thats in great shape.














.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Just what I was looking for a 362xp thats in great shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one of the "re-introduced" ones from 2005, that has the large bar mount, and likely is on the 372xp case. Very nice looking saw though! :msp_smile:


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 5, 2012)

The 3 saw family listed on the front of the manual, 362xp, 365 and 371xp saws
This saw has side adjust for the bar.







.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> The 3 saw family listed on the front of the manual, 362xp, 365 and 371xp saws
> This saw has side adjust for the bar.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I know - and no 362xps sold here ever had - not sure if the 362 "Specials" sold on other markets though, before the gap in production?


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 5, 2012)

The manual for the Jred 2163 list the 2163, 2165 and 2171 saw models.
The 2163 being the sm. mount bar.


----------



## huskydude (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## MGoBlue (Jan 7, 2013)

This was my first brand new Husky purchase. Sold to step up to XP.


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 7, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Since showing pics of saws we no longer own. :msp_biggrin: I can be all over that. :msp_lol:



How about ones we've never owned?

View attachment 272011
View attachment 272012


----------



## rattler362 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is a couple


----------



## NHlocal (Jan 7, 2013)

MGoBlue said:


> This was my first brand new Husky purchase. Sold to step up to XP.



Very nice!  I'm sure that new xp is puttin' a smile on your face.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cambl (Jan 7, 2013)

Not my favorite, but a classic from 1989


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2013)

cambl said:


> Not my favorite, but a classic from 1989



That sticker also was on some late production 1988 ones - have you looked at the serial number tag? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Itsme7 (Jan 8, 2013)

372 with a 24" bar.


----------



## FastGame (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's mine, its old but runs fine.

View attachment 272101


----------



## Bro (Jan 8, 2013)

Husky 365 Special 
View attachment 272109

View attachment 272108

Husky 372






BRO's iPhone


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## NHlocal (Jan 8, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


>



.....nice pic, I like the "contrast".....:msp_thumbup:
How do you like that 435?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 8, 2013)

NHlocal said:


> .....nice pic, I like the "contrast".....:msp_thumbup:
> How do you like that 435?



Not sure yet. Buddy of mine (samdweezel05) gave it to me for Christmas and I havent even fueled it yet.
But I'm sure I'll like it :msp_wink:


----------



## NHlocal (Jan 8, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Not sure yet. Buddy of mine (samdweezel05) gave it to me for Christmas and I havent even fueled it yet.
> But I'm sure I'll like it :msp_wink:



I'd sure like to have some buddies like that.....:msp_sad: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## El Quachito (Jan 8, 2013)

A true firewood workhorse, in my opinion. 

Cheers 

View attachment 272169
View attachment 272167


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 8, 2013)

Itsme7 said:


> 372 with a 24" bar.



About as perfect as it gets, right there!

Ron


----------



## jjw (Jan 8, 2013)

390xp x 32"
Well worn 266xp x 24"
350 x 18" brush saw


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 8, 2013)

Here are 3 of mine, 262, 562, 372. A few are not pictured. Figure I would post these for now.


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 8, 2013)

jjw said:


> 390xp x 32"
> Well worn 266xp x 24"
> 350 x 18" brush saw



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## cutforfun (Jan 8, 2013)

View attachment 272215
View attachment 272216
View attachment 272217
View attachment 272218



Not many husqvarna's in the stable but i do have this old clunker 480 wearing a 32 in bar and chain:msp_tongue:


----------



## mowindown (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## J.Walker (Jan 10, 2013)

.


----------



## tigerrider11 (Jan 10, 2013)

View attachment 272699


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 11, 2013)

Few more pics of "Mr.T"....

Now wearing a 12" B&C


----------



## tollster (Jan 11, 2013)

XP 550 next to an early 90's 51






Comparing size of the 550 and the 51.


----------



## Itsme7 (Jan 11, 2013)

Freshly muffler modified.






[video=youtube;k7vEewkWRZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7vEewkWRZM[/video]


----------



## NHlocal (Jan 11, 2013)

Itsme7 said:


> Freshly muffler modified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I'm talkin' about!  You got my CAD goin' in overdrive.....:hmm3grin2orange:
That really does sound good.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 11, 2013)

deye223 said:


> well i didn't put it on the saw but i will say this it is better than any that husqvarna ever put on one



Love mine but the pull handles do leave a bit to be desired....


----------



## TK (Jan 12, 2013)

tollster said:


> XP 550 next to an early 90's 51
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you a quilter or a scrapbooker? 

Nice saws, I had a 51 that clean and ended up giving it to a good friend as a wedding present/house warming/never got it back present.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 12, 2013)

Itsme7 said:


> Freshly muffler modified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice left handed chainsaw...


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 12, 2013)

This 445 was the first Husky I got 6 years ago when I first started heating with wood, haven't looked back since.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jan 12, 2013)

Those are sure good looking Saws, I Got to get my hands on a 550XP.


----------



## Itsme7 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice saws! Looking to pick up a 550xp at the end of the month as a birthday gift to myself. :msp_biggrin: Then let the modding begin!


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 12, 2013)

trying this again. This one isn't mine, but I took the picture : )


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 12, 2013)

Itsme7 said:


> Nice saws! Looking to pick up a 550xp at the end of the month as a birthday gift to myself. :msp_biggrin: Then let the modding begin!


Get it sooner if possible, great little saw, everything it's hyped up to be and than some.


----------



## dmlefevre (Apr 15, 2013)

*Here's Dad's 1991 Husky 51*

Recently got it's first new b&c. Not too bad.
View attachment 290473


----------



## deezlfan (Apr 15, 2013)

> Nice left handed chainsaw...



All the labels read right to left. Must be a cheap Chinese copy. :msp_smile:


----------



## brokenbudget (Apr 15, 2013)

here's my $30 special i picked up yesterday :rolleyes2: and i have to clean the lens on that damn camera:msp_sneaky:

















guy said it was a 234, dealer told him it was a 234. i asked him when i first called if it was a 254 and he says nope. 234. i knew better, and at $30 bucks i would've still picked it up.:msp_sleep:


----------



## Treespotter (Apr 15, 2013)

My first, when I started in '84 and (for now) my last.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 15, 2013)

I gotta sell mine just to eat......... :bang:

New Mastermind Worksaws Husqvarna 375XP 75cc Chainsaw 371 372 372XP | eBay


----------



## ramonzor (Apr 15, 2013)

the 288 and the 257

View attachment 290484


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 15, 2013)

Treespotter said:


> My first, when I started in '84 and (for now) my last.



A 163S should be a decade older than 1984? :msp_smile:


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 15, 2013)

ramonzor said:


> the 288 and the 257
> 
> View attachment 290484








Nice pair of workin' saws.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 15, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> A 163S should be a decade older than 1984? :msp_smile:



Maybe bought used or NOS in 1984. Sure is a sweet looking 163. First one I've seen.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 15, 2013)

Sup Aaron? How's things on the left coast?


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sup Aaron? How's things on the left coast?



Hiya Randy,

Busy my friend. Need to give you a ring sometime. Off to SSS and head to work now. I hate mondays...:censored:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 15, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Maybe bought used or NOS in 1984. Sure is a sweet looking 163. First one I've seen.



NOS or used, but it looks really nice regardlessly.:msp_biggrin:

As far as I know, the 163S was made about 1971 to 1974 (first and last IPL years).


----------



## Mike from Maine (Apr 15, 2013)

*Here are my prized Huskies*






And to prove I'm not a hater:


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 15, 2013)

*pix attempt*

View attachment 290550
View attachment 290551


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 15, 2013)

.






,


----------



## BigDaddyR (Apr 15, 2013)

My 365/372 and it's little brother. Adopted that is:hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 290577


----------



## NHlocal (Apr 16, 2013)

BigDaddyR said:


> My 365/372 and it's little brother. Adopted that is:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 290577



Nice. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 16, 2013)

3120 




Piecing together a 288 low top from a box of parts


----------



## MCW (Apr 16, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> 3120
> 
> 
> [/URL




You should have at least written over the bar logo with a texta before completely devaluing that poor 3120. In fact I believe jail time is in order...


----------



## Miles86 (Apr 16, 2013)

sawbones said:


> Back in 97 I went to the local hardware store and picked out the bigest-baddest whacker they had to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 16, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "G" went MIA wsomewhere....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## JakeG (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## brokenbudget (Apr 16, 2013)

JakeG said:


>



looks like you took a fiskars to it:hmm3grin2orange:
couldn't blame you one bit!


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 16, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Piecing together a 288 low top from a box of parts



That looks familiar. I'm putting a 288XP together from two partial saws as well.

What saw did that crankcase/tank setup come from? The throttle arm looks different than what's on my 288's.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 16, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> That looks familiar. I'm putting a 288XP together from two partial saws as well.
> 
> What saw did that crankcase/tank setup come from? The throttle arm looks different than what's on my 288's.



Differences of early and later.......one has the lever type and the other uses a throttle rod.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Differences of early and later.......one has the lever type and the other uses a throttle rod.



Interesting. Mine have the lever that's shaped roughly like that one......but a bit longer and with a 'half-moon' cutout on the underside near the end to bear on the roller on the carb arm.


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Differences of early and later.......one has the lever type and the other uses a throttle rod.



181's came with the wire throttle rod, 281/288's came with the lever/roller setup.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 16, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> 181's came with the wire throttle rod, 281/288's came with the lever/roller setup.



Thanks for the correction Shawn. I guess I've seen "Frankensaws" that were are sorts of ways.......


----------



## ELECT6845 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Husqvarna pics*

Here is some pics of the ones i keep for myself. View attachment 290682
View attachment 290684
View attachment 290685
View attachment 290686
View attachment 290687


----------



## buck futter (Apr 16, 2013)

*nice saws!*

do you guys have a 288 jug available? I have two 181's that are complete and I think one of them would look good with a bigger jug on there.

let me know.

David


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks for the correction Shawn. I guess I've seen "Frankensaws" that were are sorts of ways.......



I've built a few myself. It sucks getting the 181 throttle arm into a 288 case (you have to enlarge the hole a lot). So I would switch the arm and the throttle shaft in the carb if I had the parts. You can quickly tell a 181 case from the lack of the pin above the left-upper AV mount hole.


----------



## rattler362 (Apr 16, 2013)

Here are a couple.


----------



## Itsme7 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 16, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> That looks familiar. I'm putting a 288XP together from two partial saws as well.
> 
> What saw did that crankcase/tank setup come from? The throttle arm looks different than what's on my 288's.



That throttle arm needs to be replaced, it binds on the crankcase. 
And the carb uses the knub, and not the linkage.


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 16, 2013)

.







.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 16, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> .
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Looks very nice for a 2007 saw! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 16, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Looks very nice for a 2007 saw! :msp_biggrin:



Ones a 07 and the other is a 08.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 16, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> Ones a 07 and the other is a 08.



What I see is 2009 on the top one , and 2007 on the bottom one? I edited the 2009 one out of my quote! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 16, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> What I see is 2009 on the top one , and 2007 on the bottom one? I edited the 2009 one out of my quote! :msp_biggrin:



You still have good eyes I see!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 16, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> You still have good eyes I see!



Blowing the pics up from my normal 125% setting to 400% helps when the pics are good to start with! :msp_wink:


----------



## booger1286 (Apr 16, 2013)

View attachment 290777

My most recent


----------



## scottmphoto (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, I don't have photos (I know the thread title was to show your Husky's) but I have a Husky 44, a Husky 61 (both were brand new, in the box when I got them 3 years ago after my dad passed away - he used to be a dealer) and just got a Husky 440. I'm not a "pro" and only have 90 acres that I work on.


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 17, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> That throttle arm needs to be replaced, it binds on the crankcase.
> And the carb uses the knub, and not the linkage.



I might have a 181 throttle shaft around yet. You can swap it into that carb and use the linkage. 

Or you can look online for a 281/288 throttle trigger with the long arm that snubs against that roller.


----------



## Jan-Sietze (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## tigerrider11 (Apr 17, 2013)

View attachment 290956


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EricNY (Apr 17, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ted_D (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## SS Sniper (Jul 5, 2013)

woodyman said:


> SawTroll,I thought you had a better eye than that.
> I know this one is sexy.Just took pics of it and can't sit down yet:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm with you on this one. The high tops look so much better, especially with the silver "XP" on them.


----------



## ThistleIA (Jul 5, 2013)

2100CD & 288XPW with various bars


----------



## ThistleIA (Jul 5, 2013)

327p5X Pole Saw


----------



## palbin (Jul 5, 2013)

Husqy or Stihl ???

View attachment 303279


----------



## NHlocal (Jul 5, 2013)

palbin said:


> Husqy or Stihl ???
> 
> View attachment 303279



Ayuh! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jul 5, 2013)

just about covers it

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## palbin (Jul 5, 2013)

A Husqy workshop (plus some place for small Stihls) - that
is what I want - I order to get this faster than later I am 
planning to simply get myself a container  (insulated and
most likely also pre-wired with eletricity)  - a half-buddy 
of mine just did this and my plan is to mimic him ... .


----------



## M&Rtree (Jul 5, 2013)

View attachment 303298
View attachment 303299


----------



## J.Walker (Jul 5, 2013)

.






/


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 5, 2013)

ThistleIA said:


> 2100CD & 288XPW with various bars



Welcome to A.S. ,fellow Iowan! Some nice ole Huskies.
Where in Iowa are you located......if you dont mind me asking?
Iam located between Marshalltown and Cedar Rapids---we could be neighbors:msp_rolleyes:

Ron


----------



## ThistleIA (Jul 14, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Welcome to A.S. ,fellow Iowan! Some nice ole Huskies.
> Where in Iowa are you located......if you dont mind me asking?
> Iam located between Marshalltown and Cedar Rapids---we could be neighbors:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Ron



Thanks.In Des Moines,but I spend 2-4 days monthly at parents acreage in Guthrie county when work schedule/weather permits.Lots of good timber out there,nice mix mostly of 3-4 species of Oak,at least 2 Hickories with the usual scattered Black Walnut,Black Cherry,Mulberry,White Ash,White/Red Elm & other stuff mixed in.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jul 15, 2013)

I have to admit, I definitely have CAD.  After letting go of a 562xp I had to have another. :bang: Picked up a fresh 05/13 manufacture date with a 20" bar.

View attachment 304655


----------



## boxygen (Jul 15, 2013)

A few in the 60cc range View attachment 304657


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jul 15, 2013)

And your fav is??


----------



## boxygen (Jul 15, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> And your fav is??



I love running the 268xps but then I pick up the ported 562xp with techlite and wonder why I have been wasting my time. If you had to have one saw to do everything, I would pick that one every time.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jul 15, 2013)

Yep I hear the Techlite is the bomb, but that's alot of beer!


----------



## M&Rtree (Jul 15, 2013)

View attachment 304660
View attachment 304661


----------



## gmax (Jul 15, 2013)

*371 xp*

View attachment 304688


----------



## EricNY (Aug 24, 2013)

View attachment 311124


395xp

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ozflea (Aug 24, 2013)

3120 that's getting a heart transplant 









McHuskie Bob


----------



## J.Walker (Aug 24, 2013)

A test saw.






.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 24, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> A test saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh come on now, thats all you can show us? Or thats all your going to show? I really want to see more!

Ron


----------



## vanderlei (Mar 9, 2015)

My 162SE 24"


----------



## palbin (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is my two contributions - a 395xp with Oregon 31 C3
(I think it is) 0.058 inch gauge 1/2 inch pitch 1/4 inch file
chipper chain




And a 576xp (earliest model) with an Oregon 50L (I think it is) 0.050 inch
gauge 0.404 inch pitch 1/4 inch file (harvester I have been told) chisel chain


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 9, 2015)

My 395xp wearing a 42" bar with full comp RSC


----------



## palbin (Mar 9, 2015)

I also have big/long bar Husky - see here




This pic shows big Husky is about three times better than Stihl.

This there seems to be a concesus about in Europe (where both are 
made) - as far as it concerns big saws (though possibly old big Stihls
could be good) - while at the same time there is a concesus that small 
(smaller than 50cc, that is) Stihls are superior to small Huskies (what-
ever there are of them) ... just a remark ... .


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 9, 2015)

Some small saws.






.


----------



## palbin (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice - looks like new  - as Stihl 192 it has fuel and oils 
caps that can be confused (I have heard) if one has a 
bad day  ... .


----------



## rattler362 (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is my latest.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 9, 2015)

My 562xp wearing a 25" ES bar and full comp RSC chain.


----------



## palbin (Mar 9, 2015)

I also have a Husy with a Stihl chain - a 26 RMC - see here




Unfortunately there are no bars for this (0,063 gauge 0,325 pitch 
chains on small mount Husky) so I had to file up a Husky 0,058
gauge bar with the little file one can see on the picture - no sweat!


----------



## palbin (Mar 9, 2015)

Roll Tide said:


> My 562xp wearing a 25" ES bar and full comp RSC chain.



It is a 3/8 pitch Stihl RSC chain is it (36 RSC?)? - do Stihl ma-
ke bars that fit Huskies - or have you done that fit yourself?


----------



## redfin (Mar 9, 2015)

rattler362 said:


> Here is my latest.



How do you like it Mike? You saw this one. One of my favorites.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 9, 2015)

palbin said:


> It is a 3/8 pitch Stihl RSC chain is it (36 RSC?)? - do Stihl ma-
> ke bars that fit Huskies - or have you done that fit yourself?


No its .50 gauge. All my Stihl bars work fine with an adapter on my Huskys except the 562. I had to drill the adjuster hole out cause the adjuster is bigger on the 562.


----------



## rattler362 (Mar 9, 2015)

I like it a lot if I don't change my mind about the weekend she will be ported


----------



## SteveinUT (Mar 10, 2015)

Here are a couple of my Husqvarna's. On the left is a Husqvarna .270 imported under the "Tradewinds" name, and on the right is my first rifle: Husqvarna Mod 1622 (.22 LR)...


----------



## palbin (Mar 10, 2015)

Roll Tide said:


> No its .50 gauge. All my Stihl bars work fine with an adapter on my Huskys except the 562. I had to drill the adjuster hole out cause the adjuster is bigger on the 562.



Where do one find such adaptors?


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 10, 2015)

palbin said:


> Where do one find such adaptors?


Bailys has good machined aluminium ones.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## wyk (Mar 10, 2015)

=")


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## palbin (Mar 10, 2015)

My (90+ year old) mother has a Husky fridge/freezer combo!


----------



## merc_man (Mar 10, 2015)

finally got it goin. Not a tru husky thought, i put a hutzle top end on it.


----------



## mark360T (Mar 11, 2015)

Does this count?


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 11, 2015)

palbin said:


> Where do one find such adaptors?



Check with AS member Homelite410.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/all-in-one-stihl-bar-adapter.244840/
I've bought two of the adaptors he makes, and they are very well done.


----------



## Greny (Mar 11, 2015)

My 450 , 372 xp (now 6 months old) , 395 xp


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 11, 2015)

My 390XP


I purchased this 359 with a smoked top end for $40, I sent it off to be rebuilt, and ported. When I got it back I installed the larger spikes, and the new bar and chain. I gifted it to my 15 year old son. He needed his own saw, and I was tired of him always wanting to use my ported saws............LOL!

Randy Dunlap (termitebuffet) did the rebuild, and port work.


----------



## SteveinUT (Mar 11, 2015)

Here's the rest of my Husky's. Left to right: 2100, 460 and 353.


----------



## cambl (Mar 12, 2015)

543xp, 545, 2152 (353), NOS 359, 2159 (359) and the legendary 670 West Coast that had all the 266 guys running scared in 1989.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah this is the best i could do. Poor mans husky


----------



## old-cat (Mar 12, 2015)

This is my 353/346/357


----------



## bnmc98 (Mar 13, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> View attachment 410718
> View attachment 410719



That looks like an awfully heavy saw case to be packing around.


----------



## herbs (Mar 13, 2015)

562xp. Great saw. [emoji1]


----------



## trukn2004 (Mar 13, 2015)

My 455 Rancher with 18" bar. Picked up off craigslist brand new, bar never went through wood. It's not as fancy as the rest of the saws here and It is my first saw, but it does quite well IMO.


----------



## imagineero (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm thinking of sending it to Randy to get ported. Be sure and come to the next GTG, we're going to be quilting.


----------



## imagineero (Mar 13, 2015)

viking is the magnum of sewing machines. I want a viking xp


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 13, 2015)

Check the exhaust opening on those Vikings, guys...............they are way too quiet. Mufflers gotta be all stuffed up and outlets too small!


----------



## imagineero (Mar 13, 2015)

History is all wrong. Vikings were known for conquering surrounding lands with their superior stitchwork. The enemy was all sewn up.


----------



## KG441c (Mar 13, 2015)

Masterminded 390xp


----------



## KG441c (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Ported 357xp.


----------



## KG441c (Mar 13, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Ported 357xp. View attachment 411525


What size bar?


----------



## imagineero (Mar 13, 2015)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 411514
> Masterminded 390xp



It's nice, but can it overlock? How many decorative stitch patterns can it do? 

An extra tip too, when I first got my viking I had a lot of thread jam ups. As soon as I changed to using the same thread in the spool and the bobbin the problem was solved.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 13, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Ported 357xp. View attachment 411525


Clint, nice looking saw there. I see your 357 and raise you a 350.. [emoji4]


----------



## old-cat (Mar 13, 2015)

^^^^^ That's a TRIPLE like!


----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 13, 2015)

KG441c said:


> What size bar?


That is a 24"... I like the extra reach!


----------



## old-cat (Mar 13, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> That is a 24"... I like the extra reach!


It looks like full comp chain. Too many teeth! Unless you're cutting Balsa wood!


----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 13, 2015)

old-cat said:


> It looks like full comp chain. Too many teeth! Unless you're cutting Balsa wood!


It's what I had handy when I put the bar on.


----------



## Flatie (Mar 13, 2015)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 411519



The Stihl man buys a Husky!! How do you like your new husky then good sir?


----------



## KG441c (Mar 13, 2015)

Flatie said:


> The Stihl man buys a Husky!! How do you like your new husky then good sir?


Havent ran it yet. Too busy but im sure theres nothing to not like on a 390!! Lol!


----------



## old-cat (Mar 13, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Havent ran it yet. Too busy but im sure theres nothing to not like on a 390!! Lol!


Yah there is! The bloody thing is HEAVY!!


----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 13, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Havent ran it yet. Too busy but im sure theres nothing to not like on a 390!! Lol!


My Mastermind 2188 is awesome. It's the most powerful saw I've ran, but I have a Mastermind 661 on the way, so we shall see!


----------



## blueknobbuck (Mar 13, 2015)

This is the only husqvarna that i own


----------



## cus_deluxe (Mar 13, 2015)

stoopid sideways photo


----------



## bullrider (Mar 13, 2015)

Just had to get them out and clean and service them all Saturday when it was so nice out side .Ready to cut a little when it dries out some.


----------



## KG441c (Mar 14, 2015)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 411514
> Masterminded 390xp


Triple ported muffler


----------



## abigdiesel (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Nitroman (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a couple 394's, a 137, and the nightmarish 3120. But they are at the storage right now. So I give you the 146 in 9.3x62mm.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Mar 15, 2015)

Can't stay outta this one! Just put the sugi on 550xp. Went from 18 to a 16 and first time I picked it up it will officially stay a 16" saw. Just feels awesome


----------



## tonil76 (Mar 15, 2015)

Here is my collection


----------



## Festus (Mar 15, 2015)

Here's my 394 from the weekend after I bought it. Here it has a 32 inch bar with .404 chain. I have since replaced the bar and chain with a Husqvarna 36 inch bar with 3/8 chain. I also ended up replacing the complete carburetor.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 15, 2015)

Festus said:


> Here's my 394 from the weekend after I bought it. Here it has a 32 inch bar with .404 chain. I have since replaced the bar and chain with a Husqvarna 36 inch bar with 3/8 chain. I also ended up replacing the complete carburetor.
> View attachment 412093
> View attachment 412095


.404 is a mean chain


----------



## MGoBlue (Mar 15, 2015)

394 is a mean saw!







I need to take some more recent shots!


----------



## old-cat (Mar 15, 2015)

Mah beater 350 saw!
All the crappy parts that show up get put on this saw.
The combustion chamber is totally cratered from detonation, the front handle is badly cracked.
BUT the saw is built to last! It's my gas mizer, flat top piston, tight squish, no port work.


----------



## Nitroman (Mar 15, 2015)

bikemike said:


> .404 is a mean chain



True. I run .404 exclusively on my 394 and 3120. I'd run it on the 137 if the thing would pull it.  I truly believe it cuts faster.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 15, 2015)

old-cat said:


> View attachment 412106
> 
> View attachment 412107
> 
> ...


 Id run the crap out of the saw. Only thing i don't like to se on newer saws is primer bulbs


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 15, 2015)

They aren't primers anymore they're purge bulbs....no matter how many times you push it you won't flood the saw. All it does is get the air outta the carb so it starts easier.


----------



## old-cat (Mar 15, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> They aren't primers anymore they're purge bulbs....no matter how many times you push it you won't flood the saw. All it does is get the air outta the carb so it starts easier.


Stupid STIHL calls it a fuel pump!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> They aren't primers anymore they're purge bulbs....no matter how many times you push it you won't flood the saw. All it does is get the air outta the carb so it starts easier.




...or out of the fuel line, and replace it with fuel? Any overflow, that would flood the saw, goes back into the tank trough the overflow line - or something like that?

Regardless, it is a nice item when a saw has been sitting for a while.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 15, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> They aren't primers anymore they're purge bulbs....no matter how many times you push it you won't flood the saw. All it does is get the air outta the carb so it starts easier.


A good running engine dont need them. But it does save on recoil parts


----------



## bikemike (Mar 15, 2015)

My echo 340 t has one and i never used it. One day il find a rubber plug to replace it with


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 15, 2015)

bikemike said:


> A good running engine dont need them. But it does save on recoil parts


Saves recoil parts? Are thinking decompression valve?

Edit: nevermind i see your pic of the purge blub.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah that helps to. Less pulls less wear and tear


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 15, 2015)

I only purge mine when cold starting after its warm i see no need to.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2015)

bikemike said:


> A good running engine dont need them. But it does save on recoil parts



It isn't a question of need - but they can save you many pulls if the saw has been sitting for a while - or you have run the tank dry.

They are more useful on small saws than on large ones (it really is about the carb size).


----------



## bikemike (Mar 15, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> It isn't a question of need - but they can save you many pulls if the saw has been sitting for a while - or you have run the tank dry.
> 
> They are more useful on small saws than on large ones (it really is about the carb size).


True. Most my saws also have short fuel lines from empty it only takes a couple pulls. But my crapsman strato is a different story. Its not a great saw to begin with.


----------



## Festus (Mar 15, 2015)

bikemike said:


> .404 is a mean chain



I just remembered the biggest reason I switched to 3/8 chain. I can't remember the numbers, but the bar was for a gauge of .404 chain that was hard to find. It came with a couple extra chains that was a little thicker. It looked like someone started trying to grind out the groove in the bar so the thicker chain would fit. Also, all the chain was full comp, instead on skip chain. I ran a couple tanks through it and I had the problem of having to baby it in the cut, or it would jam up with chips to the point of having to loosen the chain to work them out from under the drive links and in the drive sprocket. It didn't have enough room for chip clearance. I think one, if not both of the new chains are square ground. Nice stuff, but it would be hard for me to sharpen anyway. The saw was advertised as "Walkerized", and has the muffler for it, but I'm not sure it had any port work done. It is a very powerful saw. There was also an 8 pin sprocket on it, which I didn't care for. I wanted a 36 inch bar anyway and I wanted the whole setup to be easy to get parts for and maintain. That being said, I have nothing against .404 chain.


----------



## palbin (Mar 15, 2015)

bikemike said:


> .404 is a mean chain



I have several .404 chains - I think they are nice even on 
not so very big saws - but most likely I am wrong as usual 
--- .


----------



## palbin (Mar 15, 2015)

Here are pictures of my Huskies - 10 of them here




and another one that doesn't work as of presently here




I also have Stihl saws, but them people doesn't Steal so
they can be stored safely in the garage/outhouse sort
of ... .


----------



## malk315 (Mar 15, 2015)

I haven't updated this thread since scoring a 350 off ebay, so here goes the updated collection:


----------



## gaspipe (Mar 15, 2015)

Had the 385 and the 394 out today for a little cutting, and then a good spring clean up.


----------



## Franny K (Mar 15, 2015)

This is one cc more than the chain is supposed to be for. 9 tooth rim drive 12 tooth nose sprocket 72 drive links.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Some recent Husqvarna acquisitions...


----------



## KYsawman (Aug 14, 2015)

My latest husqvarna.


----------



## Rx7man (Aug 15, 2015)

I just added a 61 gray top to the lineup... so I have 4 running 65's and a 61, probably a 77 to join up soon... and a 480 I'm saw-sitting for a buddy


----------



## Boozer (Aug 15, 2015)

My only one....for now. 181se


----------



## SS Sniper (Aug 15, 2015)

I honestly think the 372xp/371xp's are one of the most appealing saw designs to date... even better with the wrap handle also
And it's good that they're a great saw too, makes it that much more attractive when they look good and preform just as well


----------



## Full Chisel (Aug 15, 2015)

SS Sniper said:


> I honestly think the 372xp/371xp's are one of the most appealing saw designs to date... even better with the wrap handle also
> And it's good that they're a great saw too, makes it that much more attractive when they look good and preform just as well



Agree, great saws. The one above sure is purdy, mines not so clean but it's seen some work


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Artemis (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 16, 2015)

Artemis said:


> View attachment 441471


Love those 372's and a "G" model.......even better.


----------



## aswan (Aug 17, 2015)

3120XP and 372XP I picked up last week at an estate sale. Got them both for less than a decent used 372 costs normally.


----------



## Derf (Aug 17, 2015)

aswan said:


> View attachment 441587
> 3120XP and 372XP I picked up last week at an estate sale. Got them both for less than a decent used 372 costs normally.



That qualifies for a YOU SUCK!


----------



## tigerrider11 (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## homelitejim (Nov 26, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 26, 2015)

And my son's entry:


----------



## blk05crew (Nov 27, 2015)

My one and only Husqvarna.


----------



## Duck05 (Jul 10, 2016)

my 3120xp. The guy I got it from said it didn't work. So I took it apart and found a shorter wire. Fixed it. And it cranked up. Not bad for 25 bucks. Gonna take a little time to get it all together but it's gonna be great when done.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Jul 10, 2016)

My addition


----------



## Drptrch (Jul 10, 2016)

372 & 254


----------



## J. Talley (Jul 10, 2016)

576xpat


----------



## SCOTTS_4X (Jul 10, 2016)

562xp on her maiden voyage.


----------



## 2broke2ride (Jul 10, 2016)

m
My only one 266xp


----------



## Tuplin86 (Jul 11, 2016)

Saws make me happy.....


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jul 11, 2016)

the saw isn't mine, but the ridiculous bar is


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 11, 2016)

My only Husqvarna on hand lately.





Only needed a detail cleanup and trash screen in the Tilly. Someone tried to feed it water with the fuel.


----------



## amberg (Jul 11, 2016)

This be mine.


----------



## Keithandstef (Jul 11, 2016)

My one and only.


----------



## Tuplin86 (Jul 12, 2016)

Keithandstef said:


> My one and only.


That is one clean 257!!! mine is almost in that condition. I enjoy running mine. 1994 unit and just put a carb kit in to it, as it sat around for so long.


----------



## Keithandstef (Jul 12, 2016)

Tuplin86 said:


> That is one clean 257!!! mine is almost in that condition. I enjoy running mine. 1994 unit and just put a carb kit in to it, as it sat around for so long.



Thanks. It is really clean. Mine is a 1997. It runs well but I'm waiting for some failures. Guess Ill leave it be until then. How did you know you needed a carb kit?


----------



## Tuplin86 (Jul 12, 2016)

A real bear to start, flooded every time can could not tune, 15$ and 20 mins later, tuned it and now it fires on first pull every time and it's a ripper. Stock otherwise. 
Funny, the lady that had it actually had written instructions from a dealer over on the mainland on how to "un-flood" the saw on a loose sheet of paper neatly placed in the owners manual. Now that's service


Keithandstef said:


> Thanks. It is really clean. Mine is a 1997. It runs well but I'm waiting for some failures. Guess Ill leave it be until then. How did you know you needed a carb kit?[/QUOTE


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 12, 2016)

Got to love that kind of dealer 'support'. [emoji849]


----------



## tonil76 (Jul 17, 2016)

My collection


----------



## Daserlon (Jul 17, 2016)

My 2100 with 36" chrome sandvik bar and new dawgs. 


One of my 288's


My 181se


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Rocketross57 (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Frenchbastard (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## moondoggie (Jul 18, 2016)

Frenchbastard said:


> View attachment 514096


Ooohhhh!


----------



## aswan (Aug 23, 2016)

Most of mine. There's another 288, 357 and 346 that aren't in the pic.


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Aug 25, 2016)

5 of a bunch. I have really loved the 562 so far. First wrap handle for me.


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Aug 25, 2016)

Not mine but wish it was. 3120


----------



## husq2100 (Aug 27, 2016)

double trouble....


----------



## svk (Sep 6, 2016)

New to the fam.


----------



## rattler362 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Here are a good portion of mine. A few missing. Missing another 288, 394, 395, another 2100, 298...and I'm sure I have missed a few others


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice wood floor!


----------



## cary911 (Sep 8, 2016)

husq2100 said:


> double trouble....
> 
> View attachment 521955


That is a nice lineup.............................My god


----------



## husq2100 (Sep 9, 2016)

2 of them are for sale, shame im on the other side of the planet lol


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 9, 2016)

Anyone have a good coil for an L65?
This one took a dump.





Yes, they are on evilbay for $60 but I'm cheap.


----------



## Kyler Monares (Sep 9, 2016)

Black top 61
372xp
Husqvarna brand (wetterlings or hults bruks)
Forest axe.
Also have the Husqvarna brand splitting maul and splitting axe.


----------



## svk (Oct 10, 2016)

Always wanted a grey top in the collection and never realized I already owned one. 



And my 350 soon to be joining the active fleet.


----------



## Big Block (Oct 10, 2016)

tonil76 said:


> My collection
> 
> View attachment 513970



Nice 444 ! I'd love one


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 10, 2016)

My 4 Gig!!
BBB


----------



## merc_man (Oct 10, 2016)

bigbadbob said:


> My 4 Gig!!
> BBB
> View attachment 530728
> View attachment 530729


That is the badest husky id ever seen[emoji6]


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 10, 2016)

merc_man said:


> That is the badest husky id ever seen[emoji6]


It needs to be formatted yet,,, but after that watch out!! I will be cuttin and pastin!!!
BBB


----------

